# Suggestions for Pilling a Senior Golden



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hellon (Am Ch. Tahnee's Hellon Wheels) turned 14 in October. She lives with a dear friend of mine in Indiana. From the time Hellon was 2 until about 5 years ago she lived with her owner Carol. Carol died of breast cancer about 5 years ago and Sara took Hellon to live with her. Hellon had been sold to Carol as a finished champion with a bright Specials future, but she quickly became Carol's heart dog and so her Specials career never really happened. I didn't really care, because she was so dearly loved by Carol. 

Sara and I know that Hellon is old and has had a good life but Sara is not yet ready to let her go, and she has been extremely healthy up till now.

Hellon has been ill, x-rays and ultrasound show an enlarged gall bladder. Her blood work is good except for her liver numbers, which are high. She has not been fed any of the recalled food.

Anyway, Hellon has several pills she is supposed to take every day. She is a very smart girl with a very good nose  and it is not easy to trick her into taking her pills. So far, Sara has used cheese, canned dog food, hot dogs and squirt cheese. Each one lasts about two tries, and then Hellon figures out what is going on:uhoh: Sara hates forcing the pills down her, so we are looking for lots of suggestions for hiding pills.

Sorry this is so long, but I have not been able to get Hellon out of my thoughts all weekend-she is a very special girl.

Thanks!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You can try peanut butter, or yogurt?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Try giving several pre-pill treats followed by several post-pill chaser treats. If given fast enough, many don't don't notice or just don't care about the treat with the pill in it.

Does the dog catch food? You can try it that way, too. Do a few no-pill catches and sort of slip the pill/treat into the line-up - then follow it with a few more no-pill treats. Sometimes when dogs catch food, they are more likely to gulp w/o chewing, etc.

Hope that helps. Big hugs to the dear, sweet Sr. Dog!

-Stephanie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You might also want to try mushing the pills up into a powder-form and mixing it in with some squirt cheese or peanut butter.

I know thats how my momma used to get me to take medicine... put it in applesauce or jello...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

there is also a sort of pill tube you can use. you put the pill in the tube, put the tube to the back of their mouth and a puff of air gets it down.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Try giving several pre-pill treats followed by several post-pill chaser treats. If given fast enough, many don't don't notice or just don't care about the treat with the pill in it.
> 
> Does the dog catch food? You can try it that way, too. Do a few no-pill catches and sort of slip the pill/treat into the line-up - then follow it with a few more no-pill treats. Sometimes when dogs catch food, they are more likely to gulp w/o chewing, etc.
> 
> ...


I had to do this with Shadow. He's usually a good pill taker, but Melatonin doesn't seem to be one of his favorites.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hellon is still a champion bait catcher, but she spits out the pills :-(

I am putting together all the suggestions from everyone and sending them to Sara. I know Sara is hoping that if we can get Hellon to take her pills and to eat, things will be better. Hellon has eaten about 2 cups of kibble in the last day and a half, hand fed by Sara.

I am so hoping that this is not it, but my hope is drooping a bit right now.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I hope one of our suggestions work! Sending prayers their way.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skippy Extra Crunch peanut butter!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Mc Donald's cheeseburger! Will help get some food into the dog and not many can refuse the greasy goodness!

-S


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I use fat free cream cheese. The pill in one lump and then a lump that is pilless. It works every time for me. Good luck.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

has she tried pill pockets? I use them with my cat with a urinary tract infection, and I can fool a cat, I bet a golden will take it. Or I second a McDonalds hamburger.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Um....I'm confused...I was under the impression that dogs react badly to peanut butter? Not sure where I heard that.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Pill Pockets are the best inventions!!

My elderly Great Pyr has has some skin infections the past six months. He can find a pill in anything, but there is something about the texture and taste of the pill pocket that he gobbles right up. If you get the large, 2 capsules will fit. My vets sell them, and now I am seeing them in the petstore.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I went through this with my first golden Kody. It is heartwrenching. I tried everything. It got to the point where I felt that he had lost all trust in me because I was hiding pills in all of his favorite treats and he would just eventually refuse to eat them...cheese, hot dogs, peanut butter, etc. The quick treat catching thing that another poster suggested works pretty good for a while but if they catch on that's done too. I would buy roasted turkey deli meat and roll the pill up in a piece of it. That seemed to work the best. Good luck. :crossfing


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

There is something new on the market made just for giving pets their pills. It's called Flavor-Doh and it's awesome. Comes in Chicken and Beef flavor. Looks like a little tub of Play-Dough. You can give it the first few times without the pill, just a ball, so the dog thinks it's just a treat. I use it for my dogs and we sell alot of it.


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

You could hide a pill in some Chicken and Jordan will chew then spit out the pill !!!!!!! 

To solve my problem...I've made homemade Frosty paws then crushed the pill and put it in the liquid ( Didn't Freeze them ) I also do it with the capsules ( They're a lot easier because you pull them apart ) and he will lick the cup CLEAN thus eating ALL the medication.

OH...Usually I use the small dixie cups when I make Frosty Paws. I put the pill in the liquid and into the dixie cup.

Hope maybe this helps. One of these suggestions may work for you.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

We've taken a little bit of bread, folded a pill in and sealed it with peanut butter, but Wiggles shouldn't be eating the bread because he has sensitivies to wheat. I normally just do what the vet does and put it in, clamp his muzzle shut, massage his throat and it goes down the hatch.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

With Max who took many pills a day, I gave them in peanut butter or cheese. He was always hungry so he didn't care if a pill was inside.

I am so lucky that Gunner is EXCELLENT at swallowing his pills! I just put them on the back of his tongue and rub his throat and he swallows it. Then I give him a ton of praise and a treat! He gets his eye drops at the same time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If I have to give Daisy a pill, I put it inside a little piece of hotdog. She doesn't even chew that, it all goes down in one gulp LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had to find a tecnique for giving a foster dog pills, he could find them in anything, eat the treat or food and spit out the pill.

So I would get a bite of peanut butter on a spoon, mush the pills down the peanut butter, open his mouth and scrape the peanut butter off the spoon with his top front teeth on the roof of his mouth. By the time he finished working the peanut butter down he had swallowed the pills. 

I have also crushed the pills and mixed them in something yummy.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i use liverwurst, it's smell will crowd out the smell of a pill with my dogs
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I second the Greenies Pill Pockets for giving multiple pills at once. My guys LOVE them and come running whenver they get a whiff of the package being opened. I buy them in bulk at Entirely Pets.com. I used to disguise meds in peanut butter or velveeta but with pill pockets it's easy and not messy at all. 

Pill Pockets are my nomination for Product of the Year!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just hold the tongue to the bottom of the mouth and shove that pill back as far as I can reach. It's unpleasant for a sec, but it's over quickly and the dogs are quick to forgive when a greasy treat is offered up right afterwards.

I'm not sure this would work for every dog, since I imagine a dog could get frightened or stubborn. I've been checking my guys' teeth and handling their mouths as part of their routine since they were tiny, so they think it's normal.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie is one of the worse pill takers I have noticed. She's worse than most cats. I crushed up a pill in cheese once and it was pink and as she ate the cheese i saw pink bits oozing out of her lips, she had managed to not eat any of the pill. She was put on Proin for a bit and I told the vet NOT to give me pill form and he goes, "It's meat flavored, she'll LOVE it." Wrongo! The only pill she'll eat? Heartguard, sentinel has to go down the hatch the hard way.

They say that if you *get the pill far enough back* that the dog will naturally swallow it down so all you have to do is open the mouth for a bit and pop it back there. (This worked for a bit for Moxie, but then she learned to cough and send it flying across the room)

I do like the *pill gun*s, alot, a good way NOT to get bit.
http://www.healthypets.com/pillgun.html
You put the pill in the blue end and then just push the stopper. Goldens have great cheeks for pill guns you can slid it right into their cheek get it between their teeth and just shoot it in there.

Moxie is also a picky eater and won't eat *pill pockets*. That's a real pain because usually those work great.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Slices of banana, hot dog and brie cheese all work well here. Brie is soft like cream cheese, but much smellier, so covers pill taste well. Brie looks expensive, but cheaper than pill pockets. I use pretty much whatever is available so there's enough variety to keep interest. Cam will take pills in the hole in raspberries, olives, prunes, an orange slice, etc etc...he loves food so it makes life easy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Whatever you try just make sure your dog isn't allergic to the food or on a weight-restricted diet, otherwise you may be causing a new medical issue. One of our dogs has a sensitive stomach and something like brie or liverwurst would possibly cause pancreatitis. One of our first Goldens had a weight issue so we had to reduce his kibble when coating his meds with cheese. That's why we use the pill pockets by Greenies--they are formulated for dogs and they are low in calories. 
One of my guys eats his allergy pills dry! Just throw it in the bowl and it's gone! I guess we are lucky.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Some pills can't be given with food. Gunner's thyroid meds have to be given two hours before or after he eats.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This Thread is OLD. The topic is always timely though. Ike doesn't like to take pills either. I put the pill in a little piece of food and moisten it. Then I put it in the back of his mouth and tilt his head back, hold his mouth closed, and massage his throat. Goes down every time. This is how my mother always got our dogs to take pills when I was a kid. Just don't let go too soon...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Has she tried butter? I know it's fatty and somewhat unhealthy - but gosh - she's 14! Give her some butter! It's always helped get pills down here when we need to get them down. My dogs ADORE butter - one of their best treats (mine too) is buttered popcorn!
Erica


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

gold4me said:


> I use fat free cream cheese. The pill in one lump and then a lump that is pilless. It works every time for me. Good luck.


 
I've used cream cheese too, and it worked when nothing else did!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I had this same problem when 12 year old Buckwheat developed a heart condition, along with pill aversion! What finally worked for us is I would put the pills in a blob of cream cheese or peanut butter, then make him go through a series of tricks, etc so he thought he was being rewarded. Before he had a chance to check it out for pills I would lay a piece of cooked meat in front of his nose.. He would swallow the cream cheese blob without checking it, and check out the meat instead.. Mom 1 .... Buckwheat 0.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so glad Milly is easy with pills. I just toss them in her bowl with her food. If it's a pill she can't have with food then I just toss it in her bowl with no food. My old dog was a rascal when it came to pills and so hard to give them to. We tried everything, and everytime something different ended up being what would get the pill down. My last horse hated meds in his grain, we'd have to mix those with tons and tons of applesauce to get them to go down. He wouldn't touch his grain if there were meds in it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one of those pill popper syringes and they are oh so handy. I too hate shoving my fingers down dogs throats and don't have time for the spit out the pill thing. Those little tool is a great help. I got mine from the vets office.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

My 14 yo will take pills wrapped in ham. 
But my 15 yo was so finicky that Pill Pockets are the only thing that worked. 
http://www.24hourpet.com/pill-pockets-c-123.html

HTH
Sarah


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

have you tried the greenie's pill pockets? they work wonders.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

As Paula Bedard noted, this is an old thread, but an ongoing topic. My suggestion is canned cat food, about a half teaspoon with the pill imbedded. So far, it has worked every time, with at least six different dogs.
Jon


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I pill my guys with them wrapped up in a slice of Wonder or Sunbeam BUTTERMILK bread. No one has ever turned it down.

Buttermilk is good because it is more moist than regular bread, keeps longer, and the moisture helps seal the pill inside the bread.

I like my bread very fresh, so when I buy bread it is MY bread for 3 days, then it rotates down to duty as Dog Bread for another 3 or 4 days. It's usually gone by then.

I have to Pill Dakota twice a day, and it never fails. Then again, he'd eat a brick if I sprinkled a little salt on it LOL

One of the pills is his Potassium Bromide, which is a HUGE pill and easy to bite into and break up. I can't imagine it tastes good. He hasn't spit one out yet.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, but boy are they overpriced 



cubbysan said:


> Pill Pockets are the best inventions!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke is on a ton of meds and I just wrap 1/2 in a canned food ball and the other 1/2 in another ball.

His Denamarin has to be taken without food so I slice a tiny bit of banana and wrap it in it and "slop" it's gone.

He's really great about his meds.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Another vote for pill pockets. Yes, they are expensive but they have become a lifesaver w/ my really picky JC, (14-1/2) who has to take several meds a day, including a powder (I used to be able to mix that in some canned food but he eats all around the canned stuff). He has figured out all of my old standbys for giving pills and turns his nose up at them. I am able to put the powder in one pill pocket and the other pills I divide another pocket up to wrap around (I don't use one pocket for one pill) which helps spread the pockets out. He mostly gobbles without chewing.


----------

